# Is a boxer dog good for beginners?



## PuppyLover132 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey I'm PuppyLover132 and I just signed up for petforums. I was wondering, would a boxer dog be good for beginners? 
1. I love to run alot, but school work may take my time from going outside too much.
2. I love to play.
3. I'm looking for a loyal companion.
4. I cannot provide age due to internet-safety.

Or, would a dachshund be better for beginners?
Thanks for the help Petforum members!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have thought a Boxer to be one of the last breeds for a beginner, and certainly not for one who has little time to go outside. They are very energetic, needs loads of time and exercise and not too easy to train from what I've heard. As your tastes have wandered from a big, slobbery dog to a little one like a Dachsund, I have to believe you are not serious. Your parents should be the ones wanting the dog.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Although Zab is MY offical first dog ad my first Boxer, i do have previous experience with many different breeds and have been around dogs all my life but i wouldn't say a Boxer is ideal for a first time dog owner... yeah it can be done but i wouldn't say in your situation it can be.

Zab is over 2years old now and he's more or less the perfect dog but i've put so much hard work into him and i've stuck at it. He's been dog training weekly from about 14weeks old and i've socialised him from day one. Don't get me wrong he's been such a easy dog to train and he's picked up on things quickly but i've heard and seen other Boxers being alot worse i truly think i've got a one off as many people comment on how well behaved he is but he still has his moments !!! 

They have ALOT of energy !! For example Yesterday Zab had a 3hour walk (with his best friendly so they didn't do much walking peacefully!) in the morning then a 30min walk afternoon and then at 7pm he had agility for an hour and he was up for it all !! 
They look to work and always be doing something, like i said i go training weekly and i also go to agility 2-3x a week and i also compete when i can at weekends. So not a breed to be left in the house whist your doing school work and not able to go out much.

Also you need to think about the cost of ownering a Boxer .... 
Boxers have a few health issues so alot of research into Breeders needs to be done and even then you can have a issue. 
Insurance isn't cheap with a Boxer if you want a good cover , I'm with petplan which costs me £43 per month and i've never made a claim.
Price of feeding a large dog ... and Boxers are prone for skin issues so a special diet may be needed .. more £££

If your currently in school then maybe you need to think about the future if your going to college/uni what will happen with the dog then, and even now what happens to the dogs whilst everyone is at work or school. 
I know what it's like to want a dog so badly as a young child/teenager and wow did i have so many fights with my mum over it but now i fully understand why she was so against us having a dog and how the poor thing would of been left alone all day. Once i started college i would leave the house at 8am until 6pm and then i started to go to parties, holidays away, staying at friends house and then i met my boyfriend so i was never home then !!

If you really want a dog i would say wait until your older , have the funds and a lifestyle to have a dog but until then do research on the breeds you like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow you’re really hitting opposite ends of the spectrum between boxer and dachshund 

Okay, I don’t know much about dachshunds but I know they would probably not be your best bet as a running buddy 
I do know a good bit about boxers, and I LOVE the breed. I find them to be incredibly biddable, handler-oriented, and very, very smart. With those smarts though, comes a very real need to keep their minds busy or they will invent their own entertainment that you will probably not appreciate. They are also total clowns, and their clownish behavior is often of the rude, pushy and obnoxious variety which can be a lot to deal with if you’re not well prepared in how to handle it. 

I can think of worse breeds for first time owners, but I can also think of much better ones 

Why not go the rescue route and check out a good, stable, adult from a well-run rescue or shelter. Places that do thorough evaluations on both the dog and the potential home and are serious about matching you up properly. Why not make your fist dog experience a very easy and positive one, get lots of experience under your belt and then forge in to biting off a little more? 

You could also volunteer at a rescue and get an even better idea of what you’re looking for in a dog and what type of temperament in a dog resonates well with you.


----------

